# Friday the 13th was a lucky day!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wanted to share w/you about the wonderful "little" surprise we received yesterday :baby: Our DDIL presented us w/our 5th grandchild! Thomas Richard Mortensen made his debut four weeks earlier than was expected. Although he's #5 for us, he is DS & DDIL's first. He and Mommy are both doing well.

It's funny, but little Tori outweighs him by two pounds, she's 7.8 lb. and he's 5.8 lb., lol! The photo I've added was taken when Nana and Tommy were meeting, face-to-face, for the 1st time  Sorry, I don't look so great in it (we'd been at the hospital overnight for 13 hrs. before he finally arrived) but, Tommy looks absolutely gorgeous, wouldn't you say? :biggrin1: I'm _so_ _totally_ smitten!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my, is that not the prettiest little boy!!?! PERFECT! Congrats to you all.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new arrival, he sure is a adorable!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, congrats Nana Leslie! Your Tommy is so cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Oh HE IS ADORABLE LESLIE!!! :clap2::whoo:

What a cutie! Congrats to you Grama! I hope he is doing well and Momma too:hug:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy is gorgeous! 
Congratulation on your 5th grandbaby!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable.
My nephew was born on Friday the 13th as well. He was 9 yesterday and 13 is his lucky number:biggrin1:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Leslie, congrats on your adorable little grandson, Tommy! how exciting!
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, what a beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie! What a wonderful Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

What a sweet little baby! Awwwwww...congratulations!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Nana Leslie. Beautiful baby boy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie,
He is beautiful, or rather handsome. <grin> Congratulations, what a wonderful surprise and I am glad to hear mom and Tommy are both doing great!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yippee!! Congrats on your new grandbaby, he is just adorable!
:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie, He is GORGEOUS!!!! I am sure he will be just as precious as your other grandchildren too! I think you are wearing the wrong color though :nono:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie, He is GORGEOUS!!!! I am sure he will be just as precious as your other grandchildren too! *I think you are wearing the wrong color though* :nono:


Amanda~ Yesterday was "wear pink day" to support teachers who are getting pink slips and, of course, I have to support that cause! 

Thank you all for the congratulations. Even though Tommy is #5 for us and #4 boy, the emotion, wonder and excitement is always the same for each and every one of them. I can't think of much else that compares w/being a Nana :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, congratulations on your beautiful new grandson!! What a wonderful surprise and I'm glad to hear that he and mommy are doing well.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie! He's a handsome boy.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your 5th grandbaby Leslie, he is a very pretty baby


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

What a precious beautiful boy, congratulations to all in your family.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Nana.  He's a beautiful baby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats Leslie. A beautiful boy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie!!! He is beautiful and you are one lucky grandmother.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! Love those March babies. (my son was born on the 16th...)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tommy is just beautiful, congrats to you all!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! He is just beautiful!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie on your precious grandson!! He sure is a beautiful baby and especially for 4 weeks early. You are joking though, he is your 5th grandchild? You sure don't look old enough to be a grandmother.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Nana! (I'm a Nana with 5, too!) Tommy is adorable. What a happy day for you!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful grandson!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie, he is adorable.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Nana Leslie. What a wonderful surprise. What a handsome little boy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Congratulations. What a little sweetie. I just love the Grands.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, congratulations on your new grandson. He is beautiful. Looks like boys are running on the forum...your grandson, my grandson and Suzanne's little Julien.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

congratulations leslie, you are catching up with me, i have nine grandsons. he is beautiful!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Thank you Leslie for wearing pink on Friday!!! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's just beautiful. He obviously was thinking, "enough already. Here I come world, ready or not." They must be over the moon. Congratulations!!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

How sweet! Babies are just adorable and they smell so good. Congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Leslie! He is very cute.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome TRM !
hope everything is going well so far and you will be home having fun in no time!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Congratulations Leslie on your precious grandson!! He sure is a beautiful baby and especially for 4 weeks early. You are joking though, he is your 5th grandchild? *You sure don't look old enough to be a grandmother*.


Libby~ That's what happens when you have your 1st child when you're only 17 years old :biggrin1:



irnfit said:


> Leslie, congratulations on your new grandson. He is beautiful. *Looks like boys are running on the forum...*your grandson, my grandson and Suzanne's little Julien.


Michele~ That's exactly what I was thinking. Our family is very "boy heavy", though, so we weren't surprised.



mintchip said:


> :hug:Thank you Leslie for wearing pink on Friday!!! :hug:


Sally~ You're welcome. As a former RSP teacher who has a ton of friends who are still in the schools, it was a "no brainer" for me


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww Leslie. What a beautiful little boy! Congrats to all.
Our first son was also born on Friday the 13th and naturally that is a super lucky day for us too!
Hugs
Carole


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

congratulations, Leslie, what wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You both look great! Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, how precious. I know the feeling of holding a grandchild for the first time ~ and you are right ~ nothing compares to being a Nana.!! Congrats.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie - I just saw this thread this morning. CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA!! 
YOu look fabulous and he looks perfect!!!! What a cutie pie - so awake and alert! Dont worry, I am sure he will bypass little Tori in no time:biggrin1:
Post more picss when you can of that handsome little guy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Leslie - I just saw this thread this morning. CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA!!
> YOu look fabulous and he looks perfect!!!! What a cutie pie - so awake and alert! Dont worry, I am sure he will bypass little Tori in no time:biggrin1:
> * Post more picss when you can* of that handsome little guy.


I can't believe it... I can't find my camera!!! Last time I know I had it was at the hospital on Saturday. I'm hoping it somehow wound up in all the "stuff" in Kelly's room. I just noticed it was missing late yesterday. They came home yesterday afternoon but, they all were so tired I didn't have the heart to ask them to look for it last night. But, you can bet I'll be asking them today!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Leslie!! Oh, he is sooooooooo sweet!


----------

